# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  kjo esht nje ndihme paksa e vecant

## dorjan hyseni

Pershendetje perseri, dua te kerkoj nje ndihm nga cilido antar qe mundet,,dua te di nese dikush me garanton dot (ndonje rrug emigrimi per ne usa) ose ndonje martes me ndonje nenshtetase europiane qe kan te drejt te shkojn me 90 dit-sha ne usa patjeter qe kundrejt nje vlere monetare shum te kenaqeshme ,, shpresoj mos e merrni si tallje kte qe po ju kerkoj FALEMINDERIT

----------


## davidd

me jep te dhenat te jam te dhenat e njeres qe martohet me pare, por nuk eshte aq e lehte gringo, se kjo shoqia, do pak si shume pare, se i ben rrush e kumlla vet dhe ka nevoj per pare. une sti marr aspak per tallje, te besoj se ne te gjith kemi nevoj per nje jet sa me te mire. se kuptoj pse thua qe mos e merrni per tallje, mos vall po tallesh ti qe thua? nejse 
kam deshire te ndihmoj dhe mos ki frik nga ndihmat qi te japim.

----------


## dorjan hyseni

DAVID e thash ate mos e merrni per tallje se ne nje forum tjetr,, filluan duke me then qe martohu me gjyshen time ,, e shum gjera te tjera qe sja vlen ti shpjegoj ,, po te shkruj ne inbox qe te te sqaroj me mir  flm prej teje

----------

